# Connecting Logitech Harmony One to computer and Mediaportal.



## Cujo (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi, 

I need help to find some kind of software that can connect any generic, usb ir-receiver to my computer (win xp) and Mediaportal. So that I may use my Logitech Harmony One remote. The only program I've found is winlirc, but it does not support usb connection...

I did a lot of googling the last time around, installed winlirc, girder, etc, but I'm not "geek" enough to sort it out. I'm just a regular user, so i need something that more or less works right out of the box.

Surely, I can't be the only one who needs a remote connected to my computer?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

First off,... Welcome to the Shack.

Yeah,... not much out there. If you've already found winlirc and girder,... well :dontknow: This might be a tough one.
The RCV-3000 Infrared USB Receiver from Celadon may do the trick. This might be an expensive solution though.


----------

